# How's everyone's bow season going



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Killed 2 hogs and 2 fox. Have only seen 1 deer.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

well I've only hunted like 5-8 times this season.:angry:
but it's been ok so far anyway, seen a 145" buck 3 weeks ago!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

have been out this year but its been slow. this week i moved my stand so hopefully i get so better wind to help me out. i know they are there because we have them on camera but just not in the right place at the right time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Shot her on 9/15. First time hunting in my blind and first doe with a bow.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

all i have seen are bucks wihch is weird i usually see all does


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Been slow here at Fort Benning GA. I have been out 4 times and have not seen one yet. I have heard them walking a couple times and had one come come right under my stand but it was very dark. :angry:

Got a blind and a new location I am going to set up today...we'll see what happens the next couple weeks:thumbs_up


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

3 down, more to go!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haven't even been out yet.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

saw a nice doe yesterday.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

been 4 times ,yet to see a deer. going to try a different stand.....3rd one.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Really slow, I've hunted over 30 hours and havn't even seen a buck yet....


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

went out today and seen one run couldn't see what it was though it was about 50 yards away and went down into a hollow


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Shot a doe tonight. Also shot a doe 2 weeks ago so not bad. nothing for shooter bucks so far form the stand


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

My archery seaon was ok seen a couple of deer. I have been taking my muzzleloader out recently and seen a few deer and shot a small buck the other night. Time to take my bow back out now.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Only been out twice and I didn't even see anything.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

here in michigan we r pretty much suckin it up been out 4 time and havent even heard anything that sounds like a derr all the corn on my property is demolished from the deer has been since mid september and no red oaks r droppin only the white oaks and dont have a single white oak on he property so last night i hunted state land and their are a few white oaks but the acorns r really small i dont know if they are just not mature or what. Kinda been havin crappy wheather though hope someone starts seein something. Good luck


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

2 down. With over 30 hours in seen one buck 5 times.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i helped a friend put in a late food plot this weekend. There are acorns every were you look here


----------



## BamaHunterr (Jan 2, 2011)

dang yall are lucky... my season starts this saturday! haha does anybody else log there hunts like where and when they see deer?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ive seen well over 150 deer here in socal just all the ones ive wanted to put an arrow in just get the better of me lol but i should be able to fill my 2 tags easily. just dont wanna shoot a little buck this early in the season!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Seen alot but none
in bow range.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

My hunting season is going slow.the heat is killing it

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

several does seen and sum scrub bucks but thats it, have yet to connect with a doe but have had some close encounters.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

went out last nite and set my climbing stand out, had several does and a small buck on the trail cam, the funny thing is though when we went to set out to find my dads cornpile we cudnt find it!!!!!!!!!!! first time thats ever happened but things can get lost on 1600 acres :wink:


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

seen a couple bucks and alot of does


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've shot 2 deer with my bow and 2 with a rifle, I know that's no good bringing out the rifle lol just kidding but it was time to get some meat on the ground.
shot a doe here in Florida with my bow, didnt run 30 yards and got it on film but has no audio since we put the plug in the wrong outlet that it was set for, then we went to Ohio the first week of November and the second morning I arrowed a 125" 9 point, he came in to my grunt call and wasnt 15 yards away and I got to see him fall over dead and all, then seen a few more really good bucks but no shots, one sky lined me and the other when I saw him he had allready passed my shooting window.
then I was in Georgia for thanksgiving and while I was there I shot at a fox with my bow, misjudged the distance, and then I shot those 2 does with my rifle which was fun but not near as exciting as bowhunting. and the seasons not done yet so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. the picture of my buck is in the deer contest kill thread.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

ive seen probably 150 deer in 10-12 times ive been out. a lot of young 130'' inch 8's. 
and i missed one buck that was probably in the 150-160" range.... i will try to post the pictures i have of him. 
i think its been rather slow.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

I saw four in about 20 minutes Thanksgiving morning. Two out of range, one miss with my good arrow. Another in range but the missed arrows broadhead was in the ground somewhere and I'd be weary of shooting with a ground shot BH anyways.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

killed a buck and doe and coyote with a bow, another buck and another coyote with a gun


----------

